# Paring knife in A2



## daizee (Sep 6, 2021)

Here's a guarded cousin of the last one in A2 and black/maple Richlite:


----------



## Dhoff (Sep 7, 2021)

cannot see 4he pics


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 7, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 7, 2021)

I really like the idea of A2 in this application: stain resistant enough for all but the most abusive uses/users, reasonably good edge retention, and relatively easy to sharpen.


----------



## Alder26 (Sep 8, 2021)

have you ever made a puukko? Your blade shape and handle are making me think you should for some reason...and then sell it to me


----------

